# Speedometer Cable ??



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here. I just bought a 72 GTO and I am starting the "Little things" fixes. The car is in very good condition, but not a numbers match, just a really nice driver. Transmission is a BW T-10. The original speedo cable is cut off at the firewall. Will a new cable connect to the T-10, or do I need an adapter? How does the cable route under the car to the trans? First of many questions to come.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think the cable would fit. They usually run on the drivers side of the tranny to the same side frame rail, up along the shift linkage and brake booster, through the firewall and to the speedo.


----------



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

How does cable route to the right side of the trans? Does it go over the top?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

All the pictures of T-10 trannies I've seen have the speedo cable coming off the rear of the tranny on the drivers side. Your's comes off the passanger side?


----------



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, cable connects on passenger side. I was told that I will need an 80" cable. But I don't see an easy way to route it. Maybe thats why the old speedo cable got cut off.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think you would need a longer one. I just replaced one on a `82 GP with a turbo 350, (cable on the drivers side) and it was a 100" cable. Had a little extra room, but not enough to go around to the other side of the tranny.


----------



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

I saw this same question on another forum. I guess the cable goes up over the trans.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You most likely have a Muncie trans and yes, the cable goes over the top of the trans to be long enough. There should be/ were clips screwed to the body to help hold it up.
Ames Performance lists 2 cables 79-80 inches depending on how the cable attaches to the speedo head. One screws on and the other pushes on and is held with a clip.


----------



## AGETECH (Nov 4, 2009)

Trans is definately T-10, I'll have to check the cable at the speedo. That part of the cable is still there. Thanks for all the info.


----------

